# The best mono for a spinning reel?



## DonnO (Dec 22, 2004)

I have a Daiwa Emblem 550 and am in a quandry as to the best monofilament main line to get. If I'm planning to use a shock leader (mono) and bite leader (mono) for snook and roosterfish, what's the best mon to get for the mainline? The four types I've been seeing are: Sufix Tritanium, Sufix Superior, Sufix DNA and Maxima Chamelion. I just can't make up my mind! I'm especially interested in casting ability and low memory. THANKS.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Give this a try*

Sufix Key Lime IGFA

Diam. for 20lbs test
Key Lime: .42mm
Superior: .45mm
Tritanium Plus: .43mm


----------



## DonnO (Dec 22, 2004)

*Crawfish*

Thanks for the advice. I'll look into it.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Check out Stren Extra Strenght. It has worked well for me low lone memory and very strong with line twist at a minimal.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

remember that igfa line breaks below or at its rated lb... norml lines wont break at least until the lb, try suffix tri-plus, its a winner


neil


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I'm hooked on the Sufix Tri-Plus myself..and on the Spare spools, I have Power Pro!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me, an ANDE fan, 15 pound green, easier on the eyes, and hasn't failed me yet!

If it AIn't broke, don't fix it.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Definitely Sufix. pelican man


----------



## Capt. Kim CG Ret (Sep 27, 2004)

*Sufix Tritanium Plus*

Only line I'll use on my spinners.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Suffix, nuff said!!


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

yozuri hybrid or berkley ironsilk tried them and like them for rough duty.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

ande for all spinning gear suffix for casting gear


----------

